# Spent some time on the lathe today.



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Dry fit, almost ready to glue up. Pretty pleased with me first set of grips! Happy happy happy









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Real NICE, Chris! Good to see ya working with the acrylic. I share your enthusiasm!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Wicked. Looks really cool with the blank's fiber matrix. What is the Blank?


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Jerry! You inspired me a long time ago with your grips. I'm hooked and can't get enough! Lol, I even like the smell of turning acrylic!!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks fishsurfer, it's a American Tackle Matrix 842. Awesome blank for the money


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Those look awesome Chris. I may have to get you to build me some....


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice work Chris! Those grips do look familiar.......


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks DP! You know where I'm at!!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Casey! I bet they do!!! I bought that block shortly after seeing yours! It's killer for sure! Hope I can do it as proud as you did Casey, that baby is insane!!!!!thanks for the inspiration bro! 
Chris


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh, Jerry this pic is for you....lol..









I've got more on the way! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

That acrylic is sweet - really pops in the sun. Really like how you finished the ends with the Fuji silver checks - very sharp indeed.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm making bottle stoppers, ice cream scoopers and bottle openers as well.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks again Casey!


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Very nice work! Mind sharing what tools you are turning with and speeds?


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Classy and excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks great Chris!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

JKD, these are what I'm using and turning about 2000rpms









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

How heavy are those grips compared to cork or EVA of roughly the same size?


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Those are bad to the bone, tman! Fantastic work bro.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

2400tman said:


> JKD, these are what I'm using and turning about 2000rpms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

You are welcome JKD


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Smack, obviously they are heavier, I didn't weigh (forgot,lol) you can lighten these up substantially by putting arbors in them. I feel by putting a arbor as large as you can and using the split seats with no fore grip you should be able to get close weight wise verses a standard seat and cork grips. Just my thinking. 
On another note, I fish Calais reels and they are heavy . This rod will get a CI4 or a Core so I'm thinking it'll be a wash. Time will tell.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Mark! (ATX)


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

I have the nut piece left to glue up and it'll be ready for thread. Not a lot of shape to it but not bad for first one...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

2400tman said:


> Oh, Jerry this pic is for you....lol..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop it! LOL
Those are really nice brother and what a great way to incorporate some other projects. Great stocking stuffers!


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

I got an opportunity to meet Chris yesterday and buy one of his custom rods. Chris was full of information and just a fine fellow to visit with and pass the time.
Meeting Chris and talking fishing was worth the trip to Baytown and money spent for the rod, so the super nice rod was just a bonus!!
Thanks again, Chris.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

2400tman said:


> Oh, Jerry this pic is for you....lol..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, get you some of that! Nice stash.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Flats Mark said:


> I got an opportunity to meet Chris yesterday and buy one of his custom rods. Chris was full of information and just a fine fellow to visit with and pass the time.
> Meeting Chris and talking fishing was worth the trip to Baytown and money spent for the rod, so the super nice rod was just a bonus!!
> Thanks again, Chris.


It was great meeting you as well and thank you for the compliments!! Enjoy your rod and be sure and post up some fish pics . 
The pleasure was all mine!
Chris


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

I figured you would like that Jerry!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Skiff, LOL! Thanks brother!!


----------

